# Can I see your ferret enclosures?



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I am really keen to get ferrets in the future and have been looking at housing.
I think I will wait until we buy a house then convert a shed + run but I'd love to see how you have your ferrets housed.
Indoors and outdoors 
Thanks.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

some pics of around the 'enclosure' and various ferrets. ours is outside as you see, and they have different toys and things to play with. i dont know the exact size but its big  











































it changes around every now and again
x


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

We are in the process of building an outside house.............this is what it looks like right now.............

Marina


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

I haven't got any pics at the moment of my enclosure, but I use a large shed, with a connected outside run of about 8 ft x 4 ft. With wire mesh to stop any climbing over or burrowing under.


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

i only have hutches at the min abd a comunial one for the jills.

im hoping to buils a big ferrets court later this year

cheers

Tom


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

I have some in a cattery, this is what it looked like what when we first set it up!


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow some great enclosures and so clean.Our ferret is not having the toilet training lark and will go anywhere unfortunately.
We ar ein the process of building a pen so will post pics when done.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

My indoor set up for when my I get my kits


----------

